# What Do You Rely On Your Partner For



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

Since my husband started working away, I've realised that I rely on him alot for doing things around the house. Now it's all up to me.

The one thing I HATE, HATE, HATE is spiders and bugs. He has no problem squashing a spider or bug with a tissue and throwing it away  Also if something breaks, if it doesn't involve glue I'm at a loss. I have a list of things for him already when he returns.

Just wondered if there were things you find you rely on your partner to do for you or at home, and you'd really notice if they went away.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

The trash. He takes it out when he gets home from work.

When he moved out for those three months, it would pile up until he came around.

lol It never occurred to me to just take it out. Weird.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

that_girl said:


> lol It never occurred to me to just take it out. Weird.


LOL ... I know you get so used to it being done by then, you glance over and think now why is that still there :scratchhead: Lol


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I would! I'd think, "dayum that is really piling up..."

LOL


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I would! I'd think, "dayum that is really piling up..."
> 
> LOL


hmm, cali girl


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

To be my partner in crime. My companion. My go to girl. Talk to. Walk with. Hug. Kiss. Someone who thinks the world of me. She's someone I can COMPLETELY fall apart with... and I have. She's someone that will banter back to me. She's a person who is willing to listen. She worries for my health even though I ignore it... she knows the difference between me saying "I'm ok" when its true, and "I'm ok" when it's not. She is someone more forgiving of some REALLY stupid **** I've done here n there... something I need to do for her... and she still loves me. I could go on . . .


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We werent' talking about emotional things :lol:

Were we?


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> To be my partner in crime. My companion. My go to girl. Talk to. Walk with. Hug. Kiss. Someone who thinks the world of me. She's someone I can COMPLETELY fall apart with... and I have. She's someone that will banter back to me. She's a person who is willing to listen. She worries for my health even though I ignore it... she knows the difference between me saying "I'm ok" when its true, and "I'm ok" when it's not. She is someone more forgiving of some REALLY stupid **** I've done here n there... something I need to do for her... and she still loves me. I could go on . . .


I miss my husband like mad all the talks we have, the comfort, the jokes. The sharing of our lives. The parenting.

The serious issue here is I really, really, do not like spiders. The other day I spend hours holed up in the kitchen with the broom and three sprays ready to get the sucker. Never mind he was in the other end of the house. I was thinking if he moves and I can't find him, that's it. I'm out. We're moving house.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG! I hate finding a spider, leaving to get the shovel and then the spider is GONE.

I think of him crawling into my nose while I sleep.

EGAD!


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

that_girl said:


> OMG! I hate finding a spider, leaving to get the shovel and then the spider is GONE.
> 
> I think of him crawling into my nose while I sleep.
> 
> EGAD!


Did you know that an average person eats something like 8 spiders in their lifetime (usually while asleep)?

How GROSS is that. 

I'll never sleep again.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HAHAHA Did you know that in any fast food meal, the government allows up to 7 or 8 pubic hairs?

Chew on that for a bit.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Gratitude said:


> The serious issue here is I really, really, do not like spiders. The other day I spend hours holed up in the kitchen with the broom and three sprays ready to get the sucker. Never mind he was in the other end of the house. I was thinking if he moves and I can't find him, that's it. I'm out. We're moving house.


was it one of those dinner plate sized spiders they have in australia?
my exgf called me when she had one in her house wanting me to help her get it out...
im in tennessee and shes in australia.
i thought that was cute.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> was it one of those dinner plate sized spiders they have in australia?
> my exgf called me when she had one in her house wanting me to help her get it out...
> im in tennessee and shes in australia.
> i thought that was cute.


Yes our spiders are huge. Not the size of a dinner plates though. Seriously though that mental picture is freaking me out. 

Lets never discuss this again.

You know when you find a roach on you and flick it off but then you feel like it's still on you for the rest of that day? I'm having that problem now.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

that_girl said:


> HAHAHA Did you know that in any fast food meal, the government allows up to 7 or 8 pubic hairs?
> 
> Chew on that for a bit.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Gratitude said:


> You know when you find a roach on you and flick it off but then you feel like it's still on you for the rest of that day? I'm having that problem now.


i had one crawling up my thigh in my pants when i was driving down the freeway once.

driving 70 mph and jumping around in the drivers seat trying to get my pants off. lol
im sure that would have been a sight, glad i didnt wreck.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> HAHAHA Did you know that in any fast food meal, the government allows up to 7 or 8 pubic hairs?
> 
> Chew on that for a bit.


i think ice cream manufacturers are allowed so many mouse parts in ice cream too. yummy


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

We once lived in a place where scorpions are plentiful. Never ... I repeat ... never live in a cement slab floor home in scorpion country. Its an open invitation. I worked 2nd shift, and occasionally came home to a galvanized bucket in the middle of the floor, piled high with 10 pound weights from my gym. Scorpions can crawl out of anything, so my wife found that she could trap them with a steel bucket filled with weights, and they would be trapped under the bottom lip of the pail. You have to kill them with a hammer, so she would let them wait until I got home.

But, I rely on my wife because she makes our home perfect. She changes the theme of the decor with the seasons, keeping tubs for each season packed in the attic. Autumn will be things like harvest decorations on tables. Christmas is perfect. Spring with vibrant colors. My Pabst Blue Ribbon lamps went to Goodwill long ago. We completely gutted and remodeled our current home, and the Realtor has been back to take pictures on many occasions, so our dining room was used in their magazine.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I love special snuggle time with hubby. He does too thank goodness. We spend a minimum of 1/2 hour a day embracing each other in some way. We talk or watch a television program. I'm not a big tv watcher, so I'd rather talk, which hubby likes to talk too. This does not count with intimate time, which is very frequent.

I need this time with him, it makes me feel loved. I rely on him being close, my best friend. Which he clearly is.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

To remind me of the ceaseless torrent of things which need constant loud correction.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Big Spider Attacks Daddy - YouTube

you really have things like these in Australia?!?!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> Just wondered if there were things you find you rely on your partner to do for you or at home, and you'd really notice if they went away


Sex sex and more sex, the cuddling, the kissing, the teasing ....as I can't get that off of anyone else. And if/when things break down, I am not a handyman... 

Spiders, bugs, even snakes don't bother me , nope, I am a country girl ! I like to pick up Praying mantis too and let bugs crawl on me (like a walking stick) ... oh yeah, lots of fun. Kids get a charge out of it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"No dear, I think that's some kind of boa or python. They don't bite. Silly city girl."


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Complexity said:


> Big Spider Attacks Daddy - YouTube
> 
> you really have things like these in Australia?!?!


yup.
thats what my exgf had in her house texting me from australia to try and help her get rid of it lol.

one of my many fond memories i still think about.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Taking out the ( no) Se(nope) Cudd(nope) laund(no)
emotional supp(nope) 

Sorry,, got nothin'

Oooooh,,, I got one,, paying the bills.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Numb in Ohio said:


> Taking out the ( no) Se(nope) Cudd(nope) laund(no)
> emotional supp(nope)
> 
> Sorry,, got nothin'
> ...


so sad..
so sorry numb in ohio


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

Gratitude said:


> Since my husband started working away, I've realised that I rely on him alot for doing things around the house. Now it's all up to me.
> 
> The one thing I HATE, HATE, HATE is spiders and bugs. He has no problem squashing a spider or bug with a tissue and throwing it away  Also if something breaks, if it doesn't involve glue I'm at a loss. I have a list of things for him already when he returns.
> 
> Just wondered if there were things you find you rely on your partner to do for you or at home, and you'd really notice if they went away.


Hi, Gratitude. My wife and kids call on me also when there's a bathroom alert for spiders and bugs. I'm a bit of a tree hugger and can't bear the thought of killing bugs, and spiders especially. So a whiskey glass goes over the spider. I slide an A4 sheet of photocopying paper under the spider and deposit him outside. And I always place him where he has a 50/50 chance of getting back into the house again!


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

that_girl said:


> HAHAHA Did you know that in any fast food meal, the government allows up to 7 or 8 pubic hairs?
> 
> Chew on that for a bit.


I prefer it fresh from the farm if ya know what i mean!:smthumbup:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Accipiter777 said:


> I prefer it fresh from the farm if ya know what i mean!:smthumbup:


i might have access to a few


----------

